# Artist for album, digipack, shirts, etc.



## EcoliUVA (Jan 20, 2016)

So my band is releasing our first LP later this year and we'd like to professionalize the hell out of it. Does anyone know any artists interested in working an entire package? That is, ensuring the digipack and CD would look great, not slapped together, creating some t-shirt and other merch designs (and/or just using the album art), etc?

Also, we have to like the portfolio, of course.

Prefer to work with someone who's done it before, but if the art is something we really dig it's not a dealbreaker.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jan 26, 2016)

I should probably state directly that this would be a paid gig, with real money.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2016)

What are you looking for? I know a couple of guys who will do this, but they have very distinctive styles.


----------



## dan the man (Jan 26, 2016)

Our band has had some luck working with a local artist named Brian from Six Shot Studios

You can check him out at Six Shot Studios >> Evolve Your Brand or www.facebook.com/sixshotstudios

He's done a lot of designs for us: shirts, cds, press kits, stickers, pins, car window decals, flyers, lyric videos etc

Everything our band has visually has come from him. You can see the stuff at:

Orius
www.oriusbuffalo.bandcamp.com
www.facebook.com/oriusbuffalo

Hope that helps!


----------



## shaynedepugh (Jan 26, 2016)

I've done that kind of work for bands before.
www.shaynedepugh.com


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 26, 2016)

My Portfolio is a little more concept/pinup art orientated but may give you a sense of my style if doing merch , CD covers, etc.

https://www.artstation.com/artist/mikernaut


----------



## EcoliUVA (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the responses, forgot about this after we found a guy. Thread can be closed.


----------



## Fraz666 (May 6, 2016)

EcoliUVA said:


> Thread can be closed.


don't!
is useful, I'm looking for the same things


----------



## Patri_MA_Ruiz (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey. I work with a girl from Spain that is really cheap and her illustrations are AMAZING.
I would post the link for her Facebook page but I just joined the site so I can't. I'm gonna leave her name here and hope you like her artwork!
/ceciliagf.illustration/


----------



## jerm (Oct 27, 2017)

Caelan, his page is here https://www.facebook.com/CaelanStokkermansArts/


----------

